

Show HN: Jeremy's Art Generator - creeten
http://zeug.eiszblu.me/jeremy/gallery/

======
binarymax
I'm a huge fan of gen art and I really like this. It took a while to figure
out - but it was straightforward once I read the manual. I think a big button
that just gave a bunch of random cards and settings would be useful and
interesting to see what kind of 'complete' random works would be created.
Thanks for making and showing!

~~~
creeten
Thanks for the feedback! All credits go to
[https://twitter.com/eiszfuchs](https://twitter.com/eiszfuchs)

There actually already is a "button" to generate random art, although not
visible, really. In the headline (on the generator page) it says: "Good
evening, Jeremy. What's life without randomly generated art?" Just click
"randomly generated art" and it will random all the way.

You can also try the beta version and press "dream();" in the navigation. :-)

[http://zeug.eiszblu.me/jeremy/beta.html](http://zeug.eiszblu.me/jeremy/beta.html)

------
creeten
More details can be found here:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/somethingimade/comments/2pl07h/jerem...](http://www.reddit.com/r/somethingimade/comments/2pl07h/jeremys_art_generator/)

